# Why Rats?



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't see it anywhere else, and I thought it might be an interesting question to ask... why did you first choose to have a rat for a pet? Your very first one. For me for example, I wanted a smaller pet that the kids could handle, thought about hamsters, but then decided on rats. I thought I'd give them a try because I remembered a pair of hairless rats I use to take of for the teacher in 5th grade. They were pretty cool, and loving too, ^ ^. So here I am and love it btw! Whats your behind the scenes story?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

I saw them in a pet store and fell in love. My sister got a hamster (Vito, the most amazing hamster ever) and my mom said I could get something too. She wasn't crazy about having rats in her house but she fell in love with them too


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

My first pair ever were an impulse buy for all of the wrong reasons, i loved them the minute i saw them, but like too many people i didn't research them BEFORE getting them, a lot of people think that rats are low maintenance because of the poor care they're given at pet stores, and that contributes to how easy it is to buy them on impulse, anyway, my rats now are a mixture of rescues and pet store buys, you always learn from your mistakes.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

well, my parrot died a few months ago, and i decided it was time for another pet. (i've always had some sort of pet since i was 8...half my life!)
i've had hamsters several times before, but they didn't really enjoy being handled and seemed to sleep way too much. 
my whole family EXCEPT me is allergic to cats so that was a no go.
dogs would be too much trouble, what with walking and all ( i actually have a dog, but she lives with my sister), so i browsed around and found that RATS would be great pets.
thus, after spending weeks convincing my mother and reading all about rat care, i got my very first pair.
and i can safely say i LOVE them and always want to own rats from now on. =)


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

I like them, because they are the outcasts, the unwanted, the ignored, the ridiculed, the feared... just like me.

I hate dogs, and am allergic to cats, actually both dogs and cats, but since I hate dogs it was a non-issue. 

Rats, they are as smart as dogs or kittens, they are ever so cute, they display the full range of human emotion in their actions and behavior. Rats stick together, they help each other. They are social animals just like we are.

The feeling of responsibility in keeping rats, is something that gives me pleasure. Their lives entirely depend on us, unlike other domesticated pets that can live in the wild, domesticated rats are OUR creation... Rats embody the human spirit of taming the wild and pushing back nature, contrasted with the endurance of their wild cousins, with the fragility of what we create for ourselves.

The question of whether there exists a "god" is all a matter of perspective. If one were able to ask one of our rats if there is a "god", they would point their little hands towards us.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

i got my first rat (well trying!lol) because of this mouse tht my cat brought in i thought it was soooo sweet. but i thought only if it was bigger and smarter...i was thinking about it a few days later and i suddenly thought of this rat that one of my friends had then it came to me... AH HA A RAT! i red up on them and the more i saw them and red about them the more i fell inlove with the idea.i felt so sorry for them because all thepoeple i talked to said ew there gross they should be snakefood etc.they were so unwanted and that mede me love them!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

I put a lot of research into finding out ~exactly~ what the right pet would be for me. When I first brought Gregor Samsa Rat home, we immediately fell in love!


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

Umm, we don't fear you Yashu, lol, nice stories.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

I'd been on the usuall teen ferret bregade. I wanted a ferret-they were big, liked to play, and just so darn cute. But I'd gotten grounded for asking so much, even after they told me that the second I moved out I could get one but never in their house. So, poor me.

And then we went in a pet store one day on a whim, and I saw all these cute little rats, and the sign about them talking about the different types of rodent pets they had and such. I remembered something with a Disney Magazine I had read at the dentist office, with a kid that had a rat, and was raving about how cool and nice and such they were. So, I went home, and started my usual research frenzy. And I knew they'd be pawsome.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

I got rats sooo long ago. I think it was because both my sister and I really wanted a pet, but when we tried having a dog, a black lab puppy, she only was with us for five days, she was too hyper and we were too young. We couldn't take it! I wanted mice because they were soooo cute, but the guy at the petstore convinced us that rats make the better pets. Was he ever right! They weren't exactly researched in my family (this was pre-internet, although we did buy a book about them when we first got them, which I still have! Somewhat outdated, but the photos are as adorable as ever!), but they weren't quite impulse buys, either. I've had them for almost 10 years now.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

"Umm, we don't fear you Yashu, lol, nice stories."

We don't fear each other in the asylum... I was talking about the non-committed.


----------



## Snufflez (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

Why? well when i was in the fourth grade we did a science expirement with them.. dont worry... nothing bad. But anyways on the weekends the students got to take them home... as long as it was ok with thier parents. Well i got to bring one home and fell in love with her. At the end of the expiriment they where raffled off to whoever got permission. Well i didnt get one.. and since then i had wanted one. Then we got Snuffles, and Skittles when my younger sister got one of the ones raffled like four years ago. We where not well informed and they probably where not cared for as well as maci is.. I have done more research with getting Mcai and this forum has helped. Now I have tried hamsters, and they arent as friendly as a rat... and i think they are to small. Maci can go with me places.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

Well, I never decided to have rats to be honest. My 18 y/o brought them home and to be honest, I was like oh god...rodents. I was reallllly NOT a rodent person. 

Then this one looked at me (i know this sounds mushy - sorry lol) and I saw more in his little eyes than I see in most people's. I had just gotten off the phone with the insurance company (medical insurance) trying to get them to approve me for a heart transplant that I need - trying to convince them that yes, my life is worth saving. And I realized that these sweet creatures were very much the same in that for whatever reasons their lives arent considered to be worth much by so many. Ashamedly, I realized I was part of the many and I wanted to change that and did. Besides, I found that I totally and compltely LOVED these sweet things with all of my heart.

So now I have 11 of my own and another 12 rescues that we are in the process of re-trust training and getting healthy enough to be adoptable for better forever homes.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

This first time I wanted rats was for a very selfish reason; they were in Harry Potter and I wanted one too! That was back when I was 11 or so. I convinced my mom into letting me get one (my sister got one too and they lived together). After they died (2-3 years) we bought another pair and then after that pair died (also 2-3 years) we no longer kept rats due to loss of interest and absolutly detesting cage cleaning (the cage we had was very difficult to clean). 

Then last February I was in Petsmart and I saw the cutest, ugliest little creature and just had to have her (again, me being selfish). So I brought her home, bought a new cage, and then found this forum because I wanted her to live a very long, healthy, and happy life!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

well i wanted a pet really bad, and my mom has severe allergies, and i knew there were hairless animals, i researched hairless rats, dogs, cats, hamsters, and i liked rats the most. i researched my heart out, begged and begged and my parents kept saying no, i didnt give up though! then on my birthday i was like "when are we opening presents?" and my dad was like its in your room. i thought he was joking so i didnt go up. then after dinner he was like "i wonder when shes gonna go see her present" so i went up, saw a cage with bedding and stuff in it (still packaged) then i almost fainted, he said we were getting rats!!!! then we went to buy some boys, ozzy and hyper, they were sick and liced. then we brought them baack the next day, we went to a different store looking for some boys, they said they only had girls. atleast this woman knew what she was talking about, picked them up nicely, let me inspect them for mites and such, where the guy at the other store picked them up mid-tail and slammed them into the box and said "here you go!" thats my story


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

My sister brought home our first rat Mindy.... after holding her for a few hours I had to have one... impulse, went to the pet store got the cage and lab blocks and went and picked up my kit Lucy (lucy in the sky with diamonds... my girl named her). The sisters are now living in a big marshalls cage (believe that was the online name?) with a wodent wheel and plenty of places to cuddle up. They get suebee's diet, blocks, and plenty of fresh fruits, veggies, tofu, etc. I have kept ferrets, dogs, cats, fish... but the ratties just seem to suit me... I love these little characters. They are very smart, and kind, very personable... my 3yr. old absolutey adores them.They're about 7mos. now and happy as ever and best of friends. We make sure these girls have the healthiest, comfortable life we can give them.


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

Actually, if I had it my way, I would have prefered to get a dog, just because it would probably be easier for me to take care of. But in general, I wanted a sweet, loving pet that I could play with. My parents dont want another dog and the dog we have right now is A.) a tiny shi tzu that doesnt really play anything I like to play and she cant even carry a frisbee and B.) she'll play with me a little but she leaves me if my dad walks by cause she loves him more.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

Getting my first rat started with bird-sitting for my mother in law. I enjoyed it a lot, and so she was going to get me a bird for my birthday. I told my husband, however, that I really wanted a rat and to tell his mom that. So, I got a rat. 

I've always thought rats were adorable, and had wanted one for a long time.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

YOU STOLE MY FACE!!!!! :evil: You WILL pay...


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

My family took care of my brother-in-law's snakes & their food (the rats) when he was away. I helped with the rats--snakes are too creepy for me. My son fell in love with the rats, and I've always been a rodent person (had hamsters and rabbits as a kid).
So after some research on their care, we got the cutest little rat girls. No snake shall ever get them!


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

I rescued a rat from a "friend" that had her inside of a tiny little hamster cage, moldy pine bedding, algae water, a dirty sock as a "bed", and her food was saltine crackers.


I brought her home without knowing anything about rats and named her "Fayl". I knew the conditions that she was being kept in, were not right, so I couldn't leave her there.


She was so sweet and loving. She would lick my face and clean my teeth like no tomorrow. She went EVERY WHERE with me...to the store, appointments, college for tests, ect. The only time that she was EVER in her cage was when I was asleep.


Sadly, at the prime in her life where she was finally happy and what seemed to be healthy...at the old age of 1 1/2 (being a pet store rat).....I went to her cage one morning to find her spinning in circles and acting quite odd. 

We rushed to the vet, but there was nothing we could do. A brain tumor or a seizure was taking her from me.


Fayl was humanely euthanized after being my best friend for only 4 short months. 


It will be a year that she has been in rattie heaven on November 7th of this year. I have missed her and shed tears for her, every day since November 7th, 2006.


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

Yashu said: "We don't fear each other in the asylum... I was talking about the non-committed."

Lol, yes I guess your right.  Interesting to hear everyones reasons. I've heard that Harry Potter/That's so Raven and other movies/shows with rat pets have done a lot for them in popularity. ^ ^


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Why Rats? ='(.)'= hehehe*

Am very sorry for your loss Amy,


----------

